# Rachio or Bhyve?



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm in the middle of rehabbing my irrigation system and was wondering what everyone's thoughts were between these? Rachio 3 looks like it's on sell but the lack of actual buttons on the unit is worrisome as it will be located outside.

Right now I have 6 zones but may add more as I track the layout of my system as I'm pretty sure it was installed by a child.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

That's interesting, my Rachio is also located outside, which is exactly why I DON'T need or want full physical controls. It's in the outdoor enclosure, and locked up. So it's a lot easier to use my phone that's pretty much always in my pocket, than it is to unlock and open the enclosure.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

I certainly like the app through the phone but I think it's more of a "available if the wifi goes down" type of thing as well as I don't feel like pulling my phone out if my hands are full of dirt etc.

I'll have to post some photos though. It's one of the worst installations I've ever seen and the layout makes zero sense at all. Not to mention my above ground valves are literally leaning to the ground because whoever installed it put zero supports.


----------

